# new! advice please!



## kreb103 (Apr 22, 2004)

I've just registered and thought i should say hi. i'm 19 and at uni in southampton and live in cornwall (but am originally from kent)feeling depressed at the mo coz ive had bloating, constipation, wind and pain since xmas. got fybogel from doc a couple of months ago which didnt help so i went back and saw a different doc coz the other one had left and i explained my symptoms and she just looked at me as if to say- '...and? what do u want me to do about it?' i said id found a diet in a book to find out what triggers it- involving cutting out dairy, wheat, corn, oats, potato and most sugar...oh and alcohol! not good for your social life when you're at uni! she just said try that and come back. I asked if she thought it was ibs and she just said- well 20% of people have it so probably! great diagnosis! i havent had any tests or anything.so im in my 3rd day of just eating rice, meat, veg and fruit and am fed up coz it sucks and makes u feel #### for the first few days while ur body adjusts.there must be an easier way! id really appreciate any ideas or general tipsthankskt


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

hey kt im 18 I live in Weymouth so am not too far from you. what are u doing at uni?Sarah







ps- sorry ur not feeling well, its just a case if waiting whilst your body adjusts. #### i know!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

hey, i go to weymouth every year on holiday! Ad my sis is at southampton uni.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

you should be able to get away with eating oats. Im doing no wheat/gluten at the moment.there are lots of things you can eat. I will post a list of what i can eat at the moment.


> quote:dairy, wheat, corn, oats, potato and most sugar...oh and alcohol!


Ok, Dairy is always a good one to cut out. If you can't do ALL dairy, just cut down and see what happens. Wheat, well, i cut out wheat, but that involves looking on the back of every packet to make sure that sauces weren't thickened with wheat flour etc etc. Its harder than you think. There are great wheat free products available too. I quite like white rice bread.I eat: RicePotatoRice crispiesRyevitaricebreaddark rye bread (you need to check ingrediants of this one though)Wheat/gluten free pasta.Porridge oats- make sure its wheat free.YOu should start each meal with some soluable fibre- ie. Rice or potato.Hope that helps.


----------



## kreb103 (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks for your sympathy and help- its nice to know that im not alone. im doing criminology and psychology which is really interesting. its so sunny at the mo- so im off to go n sit in a beer garden and sip...lemonade!


----------



## kreb103 (Apr 22, 2004)

oh - and ive just had some gluten free pasta which was really nice actually


----------



## rnaglewski (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey Southhampton,Glad to hear you were having an "Up Day" I would strongly encourage you to check out some of the other bulletin boards for advice - BUT take everything with a grain of salt.And your right - it's great to know were not alone out there.Best to you,Roger


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

Hey kt, I'm at Portsmouth university, just down the road from you. I'm an IBS-C suffer, much the same as yourself, my doctor has put me on milk of magnesia every night, works wonders. I've been fairly problem free for a year now, its great stuff.I tried Milk of Magnesia myself after various recommendations, then told the doc how well it worked, so he gave me a large prescription, to save me some money!Take careGareth


----------

